# BowTech Sentinel tuning



## caipirginka (Nov 26, 2008)

I recently had a chance to briefly shoot one at a shop.
The birth cert was like this:
61,9#@29" with 300 gr arrow => 320 fps

I tried it with less poundage and a lighter arrow and it was like this:
54#@29" with 270 gr arrow => 316 fps

Bye
Paolo


----------



## caipirginka (Nov 26, 2008)

caipirginka said:


> I recently had a chance to briefly shoot one at a shop.
> The birth cert was like this:
> 61,9#@29" with 300 gr arrow => 320 fps
> 
> ...


Quoting myself I add that I bought it!!! 
Using Carbon Express Maxima 3D 250 and 80gr tip for a total weight of 312gr, I have 304 fps 55#@29".
I didn't tuned it up yet, but out of the shop I went to the practice field and shot two arrows at 18 meters.
The second arrow went straight inside the first one!!!

Bye
Paolo


----------



## Gravy 31 (Apr 6, 2007)

Believe it or not there is alot of room to tweak these bows to get more speed out of them. It's all twist here twist there with shots in between to check your work. it's a very time consuming and tiedious task, and if you ask me if you want peak performance out of your bow 100$ is a good price for the time involved.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I just got my sentinel, so I am just starting to set it up. I got a 70 lb bow. I have a 26.5 inch draw length. I was shooting a 492 grained arrow. i shot the bow through a crono right out of the bow and I was shooting 250 fps.


----------



## caipirginka (Nov 26, 2008)

While we are at it, I have just one draw stop on the top cam of my Sentinel,
nothing on the bottom cam, is it OK???
This lonely draw stop contacts the cable at full draw and if I pull a little more
it slightly bend it, so the wall is not as well defined as it was on my previous SoloCam bow, is it OK???

Bye
Paolo


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

yea they are supposed to only have one draw stop on the top cam.


----------

